# ? % inbreeding



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

As I search for a new pup or dam for PIKE ( like to have a 1/2 brother ) when searching for PIKE I did not look at % in breeding - his pedigree is filled with NVA & VCA national armature champions - his sire is Point Blanc's Rusty Miracle - that is one reason I used his breeder - the ones that have % inbreeding imfo range from 14-23 % - is there a number that should not even be considered ?


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

Sorry RE - I don't own Kevlar - I'm not touching this one.  Good luck!
8)


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

COWARD ! LOL - you just came off the RAW post - thought you were on a roll LOL!


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Answer.................... as low a % as possible!!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

WillowyndRanch said:


> Sorry RE - I don't own Kevlar - I'm not touching this one.  Good luck!
> 8)


I'll put myself out there on this one.
Both females at the house have bloodlines ( on one or both sides) that have very high numbers.
Highest being 59. something percent ,40s, some in the 20s. Most all are in the double digits.
These dogs were not bred this way for convenience. It was to replicate and improve FT lines.
Big runners, lots of heart, great temperament and conformation. Did I mention biddable with a excellent nose.
Let the bashing begin...


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

R said:


> COWARD ! LOL - you just came off the RAW post - thought you were on a roll LOL!


HA! You being a good Kentucky boy understand what happens when a turkey sticks it's neck up, gobbles and fans... 

Duck TEX, before it's too late! ;D


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Ken,
The nice part about HVF is that it isn't VizslaTalk. TexasRed would have been bar-b-qued by now.

There is a whole science on breeding that is WAY over my head. I'll let the deep thinkers figure it out.

Inbreeding in dogs is not the same as inbreeding in humans. Dog's DNA is not the same as ours.

And this is where I exit this toxic cocktail.

RBD


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I guess I just woke up feeling 10 feet tall and bullet proof.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

> I guess I just woke up feeling 10 feet tall and bullet proof.


Isn't that a normal Texas trait? :

RBD


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

I guess Ruby's safe from a canine "Deliverance" equivalent then  (being a smooth/wire x)


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Har - have a canoe trip planned - please join us LOL


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

R said:


> Har - have a canoe trip planned - please join us LOL


only if I can skip the "squealing" bit lol!


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Ken - the only turkey we hunt is Wild Turkey - 101 proof made up the road from us - check out when one of their warehouses burned down dumping 1000's of galions of prime Ky bourbon into the river - we fished for weeks down stream using an ice cube for bait - even the fish here like a good cocktail!


----------

